# Let me know



## Andthissucks (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi i first thought it was not from properly wiping after becoming a wiping freak i knew even with a perfectly clean bottom (100%) and between the cracks. I noticed that it was still a smell probably from within. I get occasional dirrehea but nothing serious and thhis is a problem even when i dont. Its like when i clench because im paranoid it makes it worse, by worse i mean a fecal odor. I use wet wipes and everything so i know its from within. Any advise? Ive tried fiber and just bought clearlaz poyethylene gylcol 3500. I found that in my past i had issue wiping but now thats solved my smell is enhanced or worse when i sweat, im looking for diagnosis and advice please


----------



## Andthissucks (Feb 23, 2020)

Ps. Im 18 young and never had this problem


----------

